# Lowe 170 Bass Boat



## JohnT (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a 2000 Lowe 170 Bass Boat , thats rated for a 70 hp how big of a motor can I run with a jet ? Whats the ratio ? Will I be able to get it up on plane ? Any information would be great .


----------



## gotmuddy (Mar 25, 2012)

what size is the boat?


----------



## JohnT (Mar 26, 2012)

17 ft , beam is 74 " do I need to the bottom wide ? or does that give enough information ? As far as how much does it weight was 715 lbs . If that matters .


----------



## Brian J (Mar 26, 2012)

You could probably get by with a 90/65 but would probably be happier with a 115/80. I doubt that anyone would get too upset if your boat was over powered by 10 HP.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 26, 2012)

Well I guess that was one of my questions , was how to rate the boat and would a 115 weight to much for the transom ? It is an all welded boat . I believe the 115 is V4 motor the same as 90 hp can anybody verify this ?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 26, 2012)

JohnT said:


> Well I guess that was one of my questions , was how to rate the boat and would a 115 weight to much for the transom ? It is an all welded boat . I believe the 115 is V4 motor the same as 90 hp can anybody verify this ?



Are you looking at a specific model? The amount of cylinders won't be the same across the board.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Mar 26, 2012)

I spoke with troutt and sons on how to go about rating a motor with a jet lower, and they stated that it goes by the output at the jet. It makes sense, as a factory 80hp optimax jet is infact a 115hp powerhead.

If the boat that you have is as you say; a bass boat, its very similar to mine, and is on the heavy side. I would definitely run the 115/80, as I think you'll be disappointed in the 90/65.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 26, 2012)

Well a 115 and a 90 are both V4 motor . So I would assume that they are same powerhead . But does it really matter how the motor weights on the transom ? Cause a 70 hp only weights 230 lbs , and 90 weights about 300lbs . I just don't want to damage the boat .


----------



## gotmuddy (Mar 26, 2012)

If I were shopping used I would get a 115-140hp evinrude v-4, if new I would get a 115~ opti


----------



## JohnT (Apr 16, 2012)

Sorry for the long delay , How hard is it to put a jet on a motor ? Does these jet work on a lake at all ? Like if want fishing on a lake ? Somebody told me that it wouldn't work at all . Any information would be great . Thanks JT


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 16, 2012)

John,I can't answer your first question,but i can the next. I have an Alumacraft MV1756RR with a Merc 115/80 Jet(inline four) on it. I take it everywhere,Table Rock,Lake of the Ozarks,Taneycomo,Bull Shoals,Ky Lake, Mark Twain Lake. I guess what I'm trying to say is that you CAN run a jet anywhere, as opposed to a prop.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 16, 2012)

I was told that a jet wouldn't run on lake because the water not getting forced into the jet opening . Like to get started I know once your moving it shouldn't make a differnce river or lake . So thanks for the reply .


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 17, 2012)

Actually,the pump 'sucks' water in as opposed to the water being 'forced' in.That's why you need about a foot or two of depth(recommended) to get up on plane, so you don't suck gravel and other debris off the bottom. The only problem I've encountered on the lakes is when the water is rough,you sometimes suck air,which slows you down. Once you get used to the differences in the way the prop and jet work,you should have a lot of fun with the jet. Also,get ready to spend a lot more for gas,as jets are nowhere near as efficient as props. In boating,I've found,to get one thing you have to give up something else. Hope this helps you some.


----------



## shallowminedid (Apr 17, 2012)

this may relate to a few people. i havea big ol 17 73 60/40 4 batteries heavy floors 20 gals of gas tons of crap and still do 25-30 upstream depending on wind and current, downstream i get just north of 35. jet will run anywhere theirs water, river lake creek swimming pool. if the boat floats the jet will work


----------



## shallowminedid (Apr 17, 2012)

and my jet has 3 bolts on the outside pump and 4 on the inside plus the impellar shaft, so 8 bolts and it drops right down


----------



## Loweman (Apr 17, 2012)

John T, I have a 2000 Lowe 170 bass boat with 70hp Johnson, too (new to me since just last year.) I'm curious to see how you proceed and what we learn here about appropriate jet drives for this boat should that be an option if my Johnny dies. I boat mostly the tidal Potomac below DC, but would love to take it out on reasonably navigable sections of the Upper Potomac for smallies closer to home (Frederick County, MD.)


----------



## JohnT (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey that a nice boat !!!!! Mine looks just like that . About how fast does is your 70 hp Johnny ?
As far as gas mileage goes I understand it's going to go south , that not a problem just getting to water that has little to no fishing pressure would be great . I also have a 9.9 that I run on some small fishing lakes and there is a lot of fishing pressure on lakes like like this .


----------



## optaylor823 (Apr 17, 2012)

I had a Triton 176 Sport that looked very similar to that boat. I had a 90/65 Yamaha 4-stroke jet on the boat and I can tell you that I needed a bigger motor.The Triton was 17'You had to run the motor WOT to keep the boat on plan and the boat would slide in turns which is normal for a jet, but with not enough motor it can make turning hard. If I was to try to setup the boat up again I would put a 115/80 jet on it. When I bought the boat I was told I could not do the because the motor was to big. Of course this was from the dealer and I think it was because the boat was only rated for a 90 and might had voided the warranty. Also I had the 3 trolling motor batteries sitting up front to help balance the weight and the center keel in the back cut out to help get clean water to the jet. I believe the hull weight was 1064 and the bottom of the boat was 60".


----------



## Loweman (Apr 17, 2012)

JohnT said:


> Hey that a nice boat !!!!! Mine looks just like that . About how fast does is your 70 hp Johnny ?



Thanks, I don't run across too many Lowe 170 brethren...
Top speed (GPS) has been just shy of 40 mph with a 14x17 aluminum prop, until I found a submerged log with it... I downsized the replacement a bit to a 13.5x15 aluminum prop and get on plane much quicker with just sacrificing a few ticks off the top end speed.
Sorry, I guess this chat doesn't belong in the jet boat thread; didn't mean to hijack...
So do you have or had a 70hp and are looking to replace with jet propulsion? Cool to have the 9.9 kicker on yours. Can you post pics sometime ?


----------

